# 2011 Outlander 800r Exhaust?



## mudrider28

I'm looking for opinions on the best exhaust for a 2011 Outlander 800r XT-P. This bike will be a fast trail bike, not a mudder. Want it loud, and lots of power. Thanks for any opinions.​


----------



## NMKawierider

Take a look at the LTE systems for the outlander...pretty sweet.

Here's a couple of vids


----------



## mudrider28

I'm thinking maybe a Full Ron Woods, or a Full LTE Single, or a Full 2nd Gen. Muzzy. Which one of those three?


----------



## NMKawierider

Oh for singles of those choices I would do the Muzzy or a Ron Woods.


----------



## swampthing

Of those choices I would do the Ron Woods personally.....but if er gonna buy that ya might as well do the LTE duals...not single...I'm runnin a HMF utility w/ optomizer. No matter what style or type you decide be sure to get a tuner or a tune for it cuz Can am's come REAL lean from factory. (JMO)


----------



## mudrider28

It will be getting a tuner, and clutching to make as much power as I can. I'm really tempted on a Full LTE Single. Anyone have any opinions on a good tuner and a good clutching setup?


----------



## swampthing

Tuner: PC3 would be perfectly fine if ya get a map or tune, PC V is good also and is compatable with the auto tune. Clutch: If ya just want a kit for your clutch Dalton's DBO 800m kit is quite capable of handling yer clutching needs...If yer looking to change primary or secondary....well get out yer line of credit. LOL


----------



## emc

Hmf full system is making the most power on dyno results. Pc5 with a dual cylinder tune will be your best bet for getting the most out of your bike. Airdam clutching is the only way to go if your serious about the performance of your bike.


----------



## Bootlegger

Yeah...the new HMF full system is suppose to be sweet.


----------



## mudrider28

Decided on a Two Brothers M7 slip-on, and a HMF Optimizer.


----------

